# Protecting barn with motor oil?



## snoggle

We are getting a barn built next week. DH is trying to figure out what to paint/stain the outside of the barn with to preserve the wood. Most people around here paint their barns with used motor oil and have done it that way forever. The idea sounds horrible to me, but I've read that it isn't any worse than using things like "Thompson's water seal" and other oil based stains. I've also seen it suggested as a way to keep horses from chewing wood (they won't be stalled in the barn - its really more of a run in shed and they'll be out in the pasture most of the time, so I don't think it is too likely that they'll chew on it anyway.).

So, has anyone ever done this? Any problems?

And finally, husband wants to know if synthetic motor oil will work just as well, since we have a bunch of it sitting around that needs to be recycled anyway.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

I would use the burnt synthetic that you have on hand and hit your neighbors up - We have done oil changes for our neighbors for $10, they provide new oil and filter and we keep the used oil. Works out so everyone is happy.


----------



## jules083

Sorry for digging up an old post. Every barn on my farm has been sprayed with used oil about every 7 to 10 years, depending on how long it takes us to dig up enough oil. The newest barn I own was built in 1952. The oldest was here in 1894, unknown of how much older than that it is. There is no rot anywhere on anything. The only problems I ever have has been that the barns are outlasting the fountations. A few years ago I had to jack up one of the barns, dig around it, and change the block on the back wall. That was the new barn from 52. I'm still suprised I didn't kill myself jacking it from underneith. Only picked it up about 1/2 inch, but still made me real nervous doing it. That being said, if it ever catches on fire you will have a hard time getting the insurance to cover it due to you spraying a flammible liquid on it. Also when spraying it will get everywhere. It will become airborne and cover everything, and travel farther than you think. My house is about 500 or so feet away and it got hit bad, with little to no wind.


----------



## mls

jules083 said:


> if it ever catches on fire you will have a hard time getting the insurance to cover it due to you spraying a flammible liquid on it. Also when spraying it will get everywhere. It will become airborne and cover everything, and travel farther than you think. My house is about 500 or so feet away and it got hit bad, with little to no wind.


That was my thought.


----------



## Vidaloco

My father and grandfather put used waste oil down on barn floors and walls many many years ago. Now I believe it is illegal. I would check with the EPA first.


----------

